Ask HN: Why don’t companies use blind hiring to address non-talent-bias? - asdf33323
======
chrisbennet
It worked great for hiring orchestra musicians. When the Australian public
service tried it though, it backfired.
[http://www.abc.net.au/news/2017-06-30/bilnd-recruitment-
tria...](http://www.abc.net.au/news/2017-06-30/bilnd-recruitment-trial-to-
improve-gender-equality-failing-study/8664888)

